# Hello All!



## Phadrus00 (May 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I found this wonderful community via FMATalk and am thrilled to find ANOTHER awesome community online for Martial ARtists!
Greetings to everyone and I am so looking forward to getting to know you all!

A little about myself. I am originally from New Brunswick, Canada but moved to the Boston area about 6 years ago. I currently live in Waltham but train under Guro Jason Silverman in Doce Pares Escrima. I just recently received my Black Belt and now have the very distinct honor of teaching the Adult program in Escrima at the EEMA Fitness and Martial Arts Center.

Prior to training with Guro Jason I received a Black Belt in Arnis, a Black Belt in KPS Nusantara Silat and trained for many years in various other Mixed and Singular Martial Arts. I have a particular fondness for the Fillipino Arts and Sillat and love learning new systems and viewpoints.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Rob Masson


----------



## Lisa (May 7, 2006)

Welcome Rob!  So glad you could join us, I look forward to your posts. :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (May 7, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## still learning (May 7, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums......Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

Hi Rob!  Good to have you here.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Rob, hope you like it here!


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Gemini (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Rob! Glad you could join us!


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

Welcome Rob nice to have someone with all that experience.
Terry


----------



## Tarot (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 8, 2006)

Greetings.  Plato or Motorcycle maintenance...

Make yourself comfortable!


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 8, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Greetings. Plato or Motorcycle maintenance...
> 
> Make yourself comfortable!


 
Stone,

Hehehehehehehe... a little of both!  Glad to see the reference is still not lost!

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 8, 2006)

Hello Back to All!  Thank you for such a warm greeting!  Looking forward to getting to know all of you better soon!

Warmest Regards,
Rob


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Rob.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 8, 2006)

Good to have you here Rob 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 8, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Good to have you here Rob
> 
> Enjoy the Board~!
> 
> ~Tess


 
Thank you Tess...  and I am already enjoying it immensely!  *smile*

Rob


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard, Rob.


 
Thank you!  Great to be here!

Rob


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

